# que tipo de sensor???



## jusal (May 3, 2006)

Soy nuevo en esto y la verdad no tengo idea de que utilizar, esto es lo que necesito:
Necesito por un decir tener 20 sensores o botones por un decir y que cuando estos sean presionados le manden la señal a una pc diciendo que boton o sensor fue oprimido, pero como le enviaria estos datos a la pc, por lan? o como?, de antemano muchas gracias por sus respuestas.


----------



## EinSoldiatGott (May 4, 2006)

jusal dijo:
			
		

> Soy nuevo en esto y la verdad no tengo idea de que utilizar, esto es lo que necesito:
> Necesito por un decir tener 20 sensores o botones por un decir y que cuando estos sean presionados le manden la señal a una pc diciendo que boton o sensor fue oprimido, pero como le enviaria estos datos a la pc, por lan? o como?, de antemano muchas gracias por sus respuestas.



Si solo utilizara 5, podría mandarlos directo al puerto paralelo del PC, pero ya tantos, lo que se me ocurre es un arreglo de compuertas o algún pic con muchas salidas.

En cuanto al senso, si lo que quieres es detectar una pulsación pues use push buttons, o un optoacoplador.

Saludos


----------



## Geo (May 9, 2006)

Puedes enviarlos vía serie, o mediante el puerto paralelo y codificar las 20 señales a 5 bits (2^5 = 32, te sobran 12).

Saludos,
José Jorge (Geo).


----------

